
Show HN: Visualize any server data (ex: from Database, system, etc..) - Jenkam
If you have a website or other server, just implement a simple server JSON API (http or https) and you may visualize statistics information on a timeline. JSON should looks like an array of dates and values.<p>&quot;Registered users per day grouped by gender or age&quot;, &quot;CPU usage&quot;, etc.. Yes, anything!<p>Timeline maker: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;time.graphics&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;time.graphics&#x2F;</a><p>Have a look at help section: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;time.graphics&#x2F;manual&#x2F;en&#x2F;#&#x2F;reportingAPIs" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;time.graphics&#x2F;manual&#x2F;en&#x2F;#&#x2F;reportingAPIs</a><p>It&#x27;s free. Furthermore, you can add any other events!
======
brudgers
Congratulations on all the progress since the previous "Show HN." It is
impressive.

~~~
Jenkam
Thank you. Do you remember what have been done a month ago? :-)

